# Browser not showing websites always / reboot needed

## sensi_tuX

Hi there,

since about two weeks i ve a new internet provider and since that im having sometimes problems using firefox and chrome.

Before i had internet over (tv) cable and now its DSL using a FRITZ!Box 7430.

When im facing this problem im my desktop rebooting and suddenly it works; sometimes i need to reboot more often but sooner or later it works usually.

What seems very strange to me: sometimes i can use only certain websites; some websites are shown and for some im getting the error "Unable to connect" in firefox. Sometimes chrome is showing every website while firefox shows none of them. At the same time other network services seem to work like ping or emerge --sync. Means there is a "physical"[/url] connection...

Im not really strong in this network and connectivity topic so im having no really a clue what i even could check to find out why these problems occure.

What i read so far it could be connected with my resolv.conf or ipv4/ipv6 but im not sure how i could check this properly and how it could be fixed if this would be source of the problem.

I also tried rebooting my wifi device via ifconfig -v <device> down/up but its not changing anything.

What informations could i provide to isolate the reason for this problem?

Every other device im using with my new ISP and FRITZ!Box 7430 works without any problems, no matter whether its connected via lan or wifi (TV receiver, Smartphones, TV, ...).

Using Wifi with Windows also shows no problems (using multiboot with win7 & gentoo).

Anybody an idea what i could try?

Some more Informations:

The wifi device im using (Kernel: 4.16.0-gentoo with broadcom-sta package):

```
07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
```

emerge --info: https://pastebin.com/8dsr0ByH

dmesg: https://pastebin.com/zjQDhZrh

ifconfig

```
enp0s31f6: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 34:97:f6:dc:51:e6  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  memory 0xdfb00000-dfb20000  

enp11s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 34:97:f6:dc:51:e5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device memory 0xdf600000-df61ffff  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1497  bytes 529433 (517.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1497  bytes 529433 (517.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp7s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.28  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::76c6:3bff:fe01:9024  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 74:c6:3b:01:90:24  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 841369  bytes 1212827765 (1.1 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 127257

        TX packets 420331  bytes 36902999 (35.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16 
```

----------

## bunder

That's a lot of frame errors on that wifi interface. (but probably not your problem)

Does your ISP offer IPV6?  I would recommend turning it off on the desktop and the router if they don't.

----------

## sensi_tuX

I guess so. 

I cant find any option so far in the admin frontend to deactivate ipv6 for my router. But im not sure if i got a branded router from my ISP (the fritzbox is provided). Plus to that i just read in the forum of my new ISP voice over ip needs ipv6 (what i need/use) what a mod and employee of this company confirmed.

----------

## Hu

If you use only wired, do you still get problems?  Can you reproduce this in something other than a browser?  In an effort to idiot-proof the product, all the major browser vendors have made it unnecessarily painful to get good error messages when something fails.  If only browsers fail, you could try using their Developer Tools feature to inspect network activity.

We need to understand at which layer your problems occur, then we can try to understand possible causes for the problem.  I'd like to start at the bottom and work upward.  First, prove that even when you get a failure, your packets made it all the way to the server and it responded with an error.  If yes, then we have one set of causes.  If no, we have a different set.  Continue like that until we find the layer responsible for the error.

----------

## saturnalia0

I was going to say it looks like a DNS issue but in retrospective it shouldn't be intermittent if that's the case. Whenever a certain website fails to load on one browser but not on another, what does `nslookup website.com` give you? If it resolves the name, can you access the website by the returned ip address via the faulty web browser?

----------

## Ant P.

Could be a broken router too. My ISP originally gave me a cheap+nasty netgear one that crashed under any wifi load, or simply stopped sending with too many connections open.

You don't appear to have a real global IPv6 address assigned (or else the prehistoric ifconfig tool isn't showing it), so that's unlikely to be the source of problems. Check your resolv.conf doesn't contain IPv6 addresses though; having those when you can't even connect to them would be a bad idea.

----------

